# The inevitable winter



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

The local noon news weather reporter has just breatlessly announced that temperatures will be dropping now that we're well into November. It's one of those "no s***" moments that would have me laughing, if not for the fact that winter makes it so much more difficult for Mrs. Ten to get out of the house.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

"When Chekhov saw the long winter, he saw a winter bleak and dark and bereft of hope. Yet we know that winter is just another step in the cycle of life. But standing here among the people of Punxsutawney and basking in the of warmth of their hearths and hearts, I couldn't imagine a better fate than a long and lustrous winter."


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

Its 31 here in Michigan.  I spent the morning with people that were complaining about the weather.  That was one of the no sh** moments too.  You live in Michigan people -- it gets cold here.


----------



## Khabita (Oct 28, 2008)

I moved to ATL in large part because I hated winter up in Connecticut and New York. Down here, they think snow is a treat!


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

Currently 48 degrees and cloudy at 9:45 AM.  Maybe some rain this afternoon.  Not really so bad.  In the dead of winter there may be a few nights below freezing, but not too many.


----------



## Mom of 4 (Oct 27, 2008)

I'd tell you how beautiful and sunny it is here but we already have too many people in So. Cal!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> "When Chekhov saw the long winter, he saw a winter bleak and dark and bereft of hope. Yet we know that winter is just another step in the cycle of life. But standing here among the people of Punxsutawney and basking in the of warmth of their hearths and hearts, I couldn't imagine a better fate than a long and lustrous winter."


Ah, Groundhog Day. Definitely a classic. A few years ago, one of the stations ran it for 24 hours straight. I watched it about four times.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> Ah, Groundhog Day. Definitely a classic. A few years ago, one of the stations ran it for 24 hours straight. I watched it about four times.


I finally had to break down and buy it because it seems that none of the movie channels I get will actually show it on Feb. 2. 

Of course, I watch it the rest of the year, too.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> I finally had to break down and buy it because it seems that none of the movie channels I get will actually show it on Feb. 2.
> 
> Of course, I watch it the rest of the year, too.


I don't know why I haven't bought it yet. I watch it every time it comes on. Maybe I'll break down after Christmas.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

LR just shakes her head every time I put the movie on. She feels like once you've seen the film the first time, you've _already_ seen it twenty times.


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

It's been in the high 70's-low 80's here for weeks. We are going to get a cooling though...mid-60's next week.
Boy, California sure does need some of that winter chill and rain here, for sure! Us water-rationers so envy you.

Teninx, I didn't know Mrs. Teninx wasn't feeling well, I will add her to my prayer journal for healing - that I am obviously just starting now with reading about a few of our sick members.

Xia, said a prayer for you last night/early morning, will add you in for healing as well.

I must live on some other planet, never saw groundhog day, but will check it out when it airs.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Khabita we definitely think of it as a treat here in Alabama. If that ugly four letter word starting with a s*** is mentioned, every grocery store here is out of bread and milk in a few hours. Oh yeah, we all look forward to not working the next day too since we don't know how to drive if there is a dusting. LOL


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Boycott winter!!  


Oh how I wish I could sometimes....  Tennix....  My car was all icy this morning when I left the house at 6:30 AM.  I was not happy!


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

Thank you for your prayers, Sailor. Mrs. Ten is afflcted with MS and needs a lot of assistance.

Kirstin, it's only gonna get worse


----------



## rla1996 (Oct 28, 2008)

Its currently 80 degrees here in my part of AZ.  It a beautiful sunny day with very few clouds, and those are the fluffy kind.  It was 57 when I drove in to work at 5 am, so I cant really complain.  I'm glad to live in a place that's warm though, my husband has this crazy idea that we should go camping this weekend.  Desert rat that I am I'm already complaining that it gets too cold at night to go camping.

rla1996


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

Sure ria, rub it in  

Of course, it never gets to 110 deg. here in the summer, either.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

Teninx said:


> Sure ria, rub it in
> 
> Of course, it never gets to 110 deg. here in the summer, either.


But it's a _dry_ heat.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

Currently 24 degrees F. and snowy here in upstate NY. Almost balmy compared to tonight's low which is supposed to be 0. This is what I call build a fire in the fireplace and read your kindle weather. And just think--winter doesn't even start for four more weeks!

(This probably qualifies as a bump-up-my-total-of posts post: I am shy by nature and feel like I've been talking my head off on this board but no matter how much I say I can't seem to move beyond this darn newbie status. How do you guys who have posted over a thousand times do it??!? I'm starting to get laryngitis of the fingers here...)


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Birdbath was frozen solid this morning in So. Indiana.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

Dori said:


> Birdbath was frozen solid this morning in So. Indiana.


Up here we have to use bird baths with a built in electric heater. Otherwise the poor birds would need ice skates.


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> But it's a _dry_ heat.


So ossification occurs that much sooner after heat stroke.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

Teninx said:


> So ossification occurs that much sooner after heat stroke.


Yep. But that beats the extended stench come springtime of all the thawing New Englanders who froze to death.


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

That stench is coming from Yankee fans who, upon finding themselves stranded in New England come winter, must burrow in snow caves for thier own protection.


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Teninx said:


> Thank you for your prayers, Sailor. Mrs. Ten is afflcted with MS and needs a lot of assistance.


I will most definitely keep her in my prayers. What a blessing you are to be there for her, you are a good man...prayers for both of you.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

Teninx said:


> That stench is coming from Yankee fans who, upon finding themselves stranded in New England come winter, must burrow in snow caves for thier own protection.


I'm an Orioles fan myself. *hangs head*

But thanks for reminding me that I was transported against my will into some sort of nonsensical, topsy-turvy alternate reality where the Sox have won the WS. My real fear is that now the Cubs will win it and the entire space-time continuum will be destroyed.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Wisteria Clematis said:


> Currently 24 degrees F. and snowy here in upstate NY. Almost balmy compared to tonight's low which is supposed to be 0. This is what I call build a fire in the fireplace and read your kindle weather. And just think--winter doesn't even start for four more weeks!
> 
> (This probably qualifies as a bump-up-my-total-of posts post: I am shy by nature and feel like I've been talking my head off on this board but no matter how much I say I can't seem to move beyond this darn newbie status. How do you guys who have posted over a thousand times do it??!? I'm starting to get laryngitis of the fingers here...)


Where in upstate NY, Wisteria? No snow here in my part of Maine although they were saying snow showers way up north.

We have a very dramatic weather guy on the radio and this morning he was predicting, "wave after wave of cold Canadian air." We we have cold Canadian air and when it gets really cold, it turns into "wave after wave of cold Arctic air."

I ask you, isn't "cold Arctic air" redundant?

L


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

And Leslie, it's almost the season for those intrepid broadcasters to stand in front of some toll plaza on the Turnpike in the middle of a raging blizzard and proclaim "State Police advise that you don't go out driving tonight if you don't have to"
I always wonder if the broadcast remote equipment got on the highway via dogsled.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Its still in the 70's degree here. Usually at this time of year I'd be wearing pants, but not this year I'm still wearing those denim shorts my dad and uncle so called forbidden me from wearing in public.


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Wisteria Clematis said:


> (This probably qualifies as a bump-up-my-total-of posts post: I am shy by nature and feel like I've been talking my head off on this board but no matter how much I say I can't seem to move beyond this darn newbie status. How do you guys who have posted over a thousand times do it??!? I'm starting to get laryngitis of the fingers here...)


WC, you will have your second star at 50 posts so just keep on talking. I am almost on my fourth star which will turn at 250 posts...but I have no idea what number I am on now, can't see while I'm writting. I think I'm about 212? I don't keep track. Harvey has a topic that explains the 'ranking system' and how many posts you need for how many stars somewhere on here. I just love to find out about people in general and when I see something that needs prayer I fill it in my journal and just reply when I see I might help someone, or greet a new member. This is my first board and I am new at all this, so I am learning as I go. There are a lot of great people on this site to talk to so it's easy.

So, to add another to your count, just reply "thanks sailor"


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Teninx said:


> And Leslie, it's almost the season for those intrepid broadcasters to stand in front of some toll plaza on the Turnpike in the middle of a raging blizzard and proclaim "State Police advise that you don't go out driving tonight if you don't have to"
> I always wonder if the broadcast remote equipment got on the highway via dogsled.


I know, I wonder the same thing. And then they do the statewide city hop:

"Hi, this is Jennifer in Lewiston and it's snowing!"
"Hi, this is Brian in Augusta and as you can see in the streets behind me, it's very slippery and it's snowing!"
"Hi, this is Sharon in Bangor and the plows just went through and, yes, it's still snowing!"

and so on...Those dogsleds must be busy!

L


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Where in upstate NY, Wisteria? No snow here in my part of Maine although they were saying snow showers way up north.
> 
> We have a very dramatic weather guy on the radio and this morning he was predicting, "wave after wave of cold Canadian air." We we have cold Canadian air and when it gets really cold, it turns into "wave after wave of cold Arctic air."
> 
> ...


About two hours south of the Canadian border, but we are at a pretty high elevation (near the Adirondacks) so snow accumulates fast. This is way early in the year for us to have it however.

And yep--I keep hoping to hear about warm Arctic air headed our way but it never seems to happen. What is that about


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

sailor said:


> So, to add another to your count, just reply "thanks sailor"


Thanks Sailor....you're the best! (must get to 50....must get to 50....)


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Wisteria Clematis said:


> About two hours south of the Canadian border, but we are at a pretty high elevation (near the Adirondacks) so snow accumulates fast. This is way early in the year for us to have it however.
> 
> And yep--I keep hoping to hear about warm Arctic air headed our way but it never seems to happen. What is that about


Ah. I went to college in Troy and my son is in college now in Oneonta. I think he gets more snow there than we do in Maine. We have this tempering effect called "the Atlantic Ocean." LOL.

L


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Wisteria Clematis said:


> Currently 24 degrees F. and snowy here in upstate NY. Almost balmy compared to tonight's low which is supposed to be 0. This is what I call build a fire in the fireplace and read your kindle weather. And just think--winter doesn't even start for four more weeks!
> 
> (This probably qualifies as a bump-up-my-total-of posts post: I am shy by nature and feel like I've been talking my head off on this board but no matter how much I say I can't seem to move beyond this darn newbie status. How do you guys who have posted over a thousand times do it??!? I'm starting to get laryngitis of the fingers here...)


*Hey WC....laryngitis of the fingers Funny stuff ;-p

I'm downstate and it's cold here plus we had flurries on and off today. For the life of me I can't get warm and I'm layered up!!! Are you from the Rochester area or am I thinking of someone else here I used to go to SUNY Oswego....boy, the ice on Lake Ontario was a sight to see )*


----------



## Rivery (Nov 10, 2008)

Wisteria Clematis said:


> (must get to 50....must get to 50....)


WC, I'm working on the first 50 myself. It seems to take sooooo many posts. Add one.

To keep with the thread, Southern Wisconsin, sunshine and 31. Much better than cloudy and 31!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I am still waiting to go snowboarding.


----------



## rla1996 (Oct 28, 2008)

I LOVE the heat. People make fun of the dry heat thing but it really is true.  I prefer my "dry" AZ heat to the "humid heat" where you feel wet and melted all the time. My cousin from Oklahoma once said that I lived in the oven and he in the dishwasher and to me that's the prefect description of the two heats. The dry warmth you free from opening the oven is our AZ dry heat and the steamy wet heat you feel opening the dishwasher mid cycle is the humid heat.  

rla1996

OK so this post is a little late and the post I'm replying too is on another page so I cant quote...ahh the dangers of trying to work and message board at the same time


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I, too, prefer living in dry heat in comparison to humid heat. Living in Florida, Hawaii, and Japan all have humid heat and never really like being outside until I ended up in the desert where the heat is more tolerable.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> "When Chekhov saw the long winter, he saw a winter bleak and dark and bereft of hope. Yet we know that winter is just another step in the cycle of life. But standing here among the people of Punxsutawney and basking in the of warmth of their hearths and hearts, I couldn't imagine a better fate than a long and lustrous winter."


Love that movie...

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

It was 49 degrees when I left the house this morning for the first time and 77 degrees when I left again this afternoon.  Even layering doesn't work.  I have to change clothes two or three times a day.  That's winter in S. Fla.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> I am still waiting to go snowboarding.


Well, down in the valley, you're going to have a long wait! Head up to Mt. Charleston. That's what I miss about Vegas. (I was born and rasied there) I could go visit the snow up on Charleston, and then head home.

I do miss living there. I've lived in Maryland for the past 12 years and still haven't gotten used to the humid summers.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I HATE winter; everyone who knows me, knows it.  Going down to 21 tonight!!  Now you know why the only music in my Kindle is Ocean Waves (for wishful thinking).

Poor beloved Mrs. T.--  I so feel for that lovely woman; my neighbor in the back yard (our back yards touch) has the very same; and to see her out in the winter is a rarity.  T-- I tease you a lot; but I really do think you are a class act.  I can only hope that if I am ever stricken with anything that serious; my husband has half of your compassion and dedication.  You are a sweetie...the two of you are an amazing couple.  DON'T forget to let me know how she likes the jewelry box.


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

It was about 50 when I went to work this morning in central Florida. All the "natives had their hats and coats on and were complaining about the cold. Being a former Michiganian I went to work in my usual short sleeved work polo shirt. It did get to the mid 60's today- we have a _cold_ front coming through


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Well, down in the valley, you're going to have a long wait! Head up to Mt. Charleston. That's what I miss about Vegas. (I was born and rasied there) I could go visit the snow up on Charleston, and then head home.
> 
> I do miss living there. I've lived in Maryland for the past 12 years and still haven't gotten used to the humid summers.


My dad usually snowboards in Arizona or Utah and I always have too much homework to go with, but this year I am hoping to be the one to go.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

We had a beautifu sunny day here in NE Texas, and just having moved up from Houston earlier this year, I not looking forward to winter (NE Texas style). I am a summer person all the way. Shortly after moving in last March we woke up one morning to snow!! Here are some pictures of Harley's first snow!!







View of our backyard. 3/7/08, 8:42am








Harley finally venturing out, 8:55am








View of our backyard. 3/7/08, 2:00pm


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

sjc said:


> I HATE winter; everyone who knows me, knows it. Going down to 21 tonight!! Now you know why the only music in my Kindle is Ocean Waves (for wishful thinking).
> 
> Poor beloved Mrs. T.-- I so feel for that lovely woman; my neighbor in the back yard (our back yards touch) has the very same; and to see her out in the winter is a rarity. T-- I tease you a lot; but I really do think you are a class act. I can only hope that if I am ever stricken with anything that serious; my husband has half of your compassion and dedication. You are a sweetie...the two of you are an amazing couple. DON'T forget to let me know how she likes the jewelry box.


I sure will....and thanks. I gots plenty of class. I bought it at a Big Lots cheap.


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Angela said:


> We had a beautifu sunny day here in NE Texas, and just having moved up from Houston earlier this year, I not looking forward to winter (NE Texas style). I am a summer person all the way. Shortly after moving in last March we woke up one morning to snow!! Here are some pictures of Harley's first snow
> 
> 
> > I didn't know it snowed in Texas! Beautiful backyard, lots of room for Harley to run in.
> > I have no idea why quotes are around what I wrote...I just checked this and there isn't any quotes on what I wrote!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

> I didn't know it snowed in Texas! Beautiful backyard, lots of room for Harley to run in.


Thanks Sailor! He loves his yard. It is about 5 time bigger than what we had in Houston! Of course there is a pool out there now, but he still has plenty of room... as for the snow... Yes, it snows in Texas!! The panhandle and northern borders of TX get more than other areas and some parts get none! In our area, we tend to have sleet and ice more than snow. In Houston, snow was rare.


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Angela said:


> Thanks Sailor! He loves his yard. It is about 5 time bigger than what we had in Houston! Of course there is a pool out there now, but he still has plenty of room... as for the snow... Yes, it snows in Texas!! The panhandle and northern borders of TX get more than other areas and some parts get none! In our area, we tend to have sleet and ice more than snow. In Houston, snow was rare.


I just had to post...it is my 250th post, Yea, 4 stars. Ehhh hum, I want to Thank Angelia for making this all possible 

Yikes, my eyes are tired, I thought it said Sr. Moment...I'm NOT THAT OLD! It says Sr. Member


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

sailor said:


> I just had to post...it is my 250th post, Yea, 4 stars. Ehhh hum, I want to Thank Angelia for making this all possible
> 
> Yikes, my eyes are tired, I thought it said Sr. Moment...I'm NOT THAT OLD!


Congrats Sailor, glad I could be of assistance!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

congratulations, Sailor!!! Yay for 4 stars!


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2008)

Angela, those pics look like what we call a blizzard here in Central Arkansas. School would have been shut down for two days with that much snow.....lol.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> Angela, those pics look like what we call a blizzard here in Central Arkansas. School would have been shut down for two days with that much snow.....lol.


LOL... I remember having snow almost every winter when I was a kid... we always got snow when we lived near Lubbock and when in Abilene. Houston we would see snow flakes floating around in the air... I am secretly hoping for snow here this winter now that I have moved "back home," but I don't really like the cold weather... I would rather be in the pool or at the lake!!


----------



## rla1996 (Oct 28, 2008)

Here in southern AZ we rarely see snow that actually sticks to the ground.  -- When we do its from some sort of freak storm.  I can probably count on one hand the number of times that we've seen snow here (and I've lived here all my life).  So to see snow we either go on vacation or take a weekend trip to the mountains like all the other people who live here.  Oh well.  I HATE the cold. So having to travel to see snow is not a real big deal to me.  The only reason I do, is because my nieces and nephews think its exciting and beg to go see the snow. -which they view as some freak of nature- the smaller ones are even afraid of it-- which can be humorous.

RLA1996


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Lynn said:


> It was about 50 when I went to work this morning in central Florida. All the "natives had their hats and coats on and were complaining about the cold. Being a former Michiganian I went to work in my usual short sleeved work polo shirt. It did get to the mid 60's today- we have a _cold_ front coming through


Us natives have a *right* to complain. 

I've lived here since 1958 and the first few years I was like you. Then I got used to the weather. There's a big difference between dropping 20 degrees from 70 to 50 and warming up from 30 to 50. The last winter I lived up north, it suddenly went from low 20's to high 30's. I took off my coat, hat, and gloves and put the top down on the car.

It was 45 this morning on The Treasure Coast after going up to 77 yesterday afternoon so I wore my parka and mukluks.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

WOO HOO Sailor, 4 stars! Way to go.

LOL Lucky Rainbow, the snow pics Angela posted would be a blizzard in in Alabama too. No schools, milk, bread, batteries. We get real serious hear when we hear that 4 letter word.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> WOO HOO Sailor, 4 stars! Way to go.
> 
> LOL Lucky Rainbow, the snow pics Angela posted would be a blizzard in in Alabama too. No schools, milk, bread, batteries. We get real serious hear when we hear that 4 letter word.


And beer. Don't forget the beer. White bread and beer seem to be the two major staples that people buy when preparing for a blizzard.

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

OMG how did I forget the BEER??


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Leslie said:


> And beer. Don't forget the beer. White bread and beer seem to be the two major staples that people buy when preparing for a blizzard.
> 
> L


I'm into much healthier eating. It's whole wheat bread and red wine for me.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

<whispering>
toilet paper


Ann


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> <whispering>
> toilet paper
> 
> 
> Ann


Now there's a practical lady.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> I'm into much healthier eating. It's whole wheat bread and red wine for me.


Nacho doritos and Dr Pepper for me!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

Usually around here it is milk, bread, and eggs. I really have never understood it. Don't most people buy those things on a regular basis?


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

Angela said:


> Nacho doritos and Dr Pepper for me!!


And you didn't laugh at my D&D video? Those are the official snack and oficial soft drink of Dungeons and Dragons!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

I miss Salsa Doritos.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> And you didn't laugh at my D&D video? Those are the official snack and oficial soft drink of Dungeons and Dragons!!!!!!


I laughed... I just didn't post...  lol


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> Usually around here it is milk, bread, and eggs. I really have never understood it. Don't most people buy those things on a regular basis?


If there's going to be a blizzard, isn't the concern that the power might go out? Living in hurricane country, I always keep a supply of non-perishables. Power could be out for weeks.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> If there's going to be a blizzard, isn't the concern that the power might go out? Living in hurricane country, I always keep a supply of non-perishables. Power could be out for weeks.


Refrigeration isn't a problem because you can put stuff in an ice chest and just bury it outside in the snow. What is critical is making sure you have a can opener that is not electric! Cooking is possible on a grill (although it means freezing your tush off while you are grilling) or, if you have a fireplace you can relive your old scouting days and bake potatoes, etc. in the coals. The biggest problem I've experienced is having enough light to read. Fortunately we've learned to keep 3-4 coleman lanterns around that run off of batteries. And now that I'm addicted to the kindle I will be praying that its battery will last through any power outage.


----------

